# Where did your baby come from??



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We seem to be growing here at SM by leaps and bounds!! I thought, since we have SO MANY new members we could each introduce ourselves a little bit and say how our furbabies happened to come to us. I am starting this because I felt, at times, that Sisse and I were not looked upon with "love" because of how we got her. I know now that that is VERY FAR from the truth. We are loved here and you all show us that. Thanks!!







So, I'll start this off!!

Hi, I'm Sisse's Momma, Melana. Joe got Sisse for me for Christmas last year. She came to us from a woman that just happened to have a male and female Maltese. Both parents are "registered" according to her, truly we don't care!! She wanted to "breed her girl so she could have 1 litter before she spayed her" (thank God the female and male have both been fixed at this point in time). Sisse and 1 other girl and 2 boys were the products of that "breeding". We had no idea what we were doing....oh well, we know now!! We can already see from many of Sisse's "genetic traits" that she'll be just about as far away from a "purebred Maltese" as you'll ever see. LOL







She's going to hit probably 10 lbs., her paw pads are pink/black, we kept waiting for all her "points" to darken/turn black, NOT....she also has a lighter pink area on her cute little nose!! Because of everything we have learned here we have started saving money for any "unforseen" medical costs that COULD result from her improper breeding. We hope like heck that she stays a good healthy girl, but you never know. So, that's how Sis found us!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We got our puppy last November from a breeder who has been breeding maltese for many years. She also shows. We started our search for our dog about a year before that time. We researched different breeds, their traits, personalities, and looked at their level of care. We settled on a malt because a friend has one, and I always loved her dog. It turns out that our dogs are from the same breeder and that the parents are the same as well. Getting our puppy was one of the best decisions we've made.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> do not know the background on either Digby or Casper, but do I care? No, they could have 3 eyes, an ear in middle of their forehead, 6 legs, or whatever, we would not love them any less - they are truly our little gifts from heaven[/B]


That is exactly how I feel about IzzyBella. We got her from a reputable breeder who has been breeding maltese for years. Her mother is a champion and her father is an up and coming champion. Does this make Izzy a hoity toity dog? NOPE, she's an up and coming junk yard dog.















The breeder was very strict with us and told us flat out that even if we gave her a deposit and she felt we weren't right for one another we couldn't have the little female. She sent us pictures periodically and we were so in love with Izzy before we even touched her. When we met with the breeder who lives 5 hours away, we felt like foster parents waiting for the adoption to go through. 

It's about love, you know. We love our dogs no matter what their papers say. (Izzy doesn't care, she will pee on any paper!) We adopted a family member, we didn't purchase an investment.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Hubby and I bought Caesar as a gift to ourselves from a breeder. We went in to see Caesar and we couldn't get over how cute and sweet he was. He won us over immediately


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

All of my kids come from breeders who show. Unfortunately, Cookie's breeder turned out to be less than desirable (Jenny Siliski).


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

This is my story.My daughter left home to go away to school two years ago.I was just lost with out her.So I ask my husband if we could get a dog.He didn't want a dog because he said we didn't have the lifestyle for a dog.(what ever) This went on an on for months.Then one day I sat next to him put my head on his shoulder and with tears in my eyes, I asked.Can we have another baby?Stunned and silence for what seemed like a long time then clearing his throat he said,So, what kind of dog do want?It worked







I knew I wanted a small dog and I had seen a maltese puppy just months before and it was so adorable that I got online and researched everything I could on them.Then I started looking for a breeder.I found Barbara Davis at Veranda Maltese in Texas.I called her to see if she could lead me to someone that might have a puupy and it was by sheer luck that she had just had a litter of 3.Two females and one male.She offered me the male.I had already seen her dogs and looked at her pedigrees and loved the look of her dogs.I never even saw Rudy until the day we got to pick him up and she put him in my arms.My hubby and I both felt as if we had just adopted a new baby.In reality we had!







We both adore him.We never sent his papers in to akc. We didnt want to show him and we had to have him neutered so why send the papers in.Rudy is a beautiful puppy from wonderful champion parents.But one would never know any of that when they see him on the weekends playing in water and running in the mud in our back yard.He is a member of our family and holds the key to all our hearts.We love him not because of his breeding back ground but because of his beautiful personality and the happiness he brought to our lives


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I had been thinking about getting a puppy. Yes .. No This went on for a year.

We were camping one week end and visited a Pet Store. There were 2 of the cutest little puppies and were told they were very high breed Maltese (never seeing one before). Hubby tried to talk me into getting the girl, but I continued to say no. -_- While having a real big conversation with the owner, if they were so high breed what are they doing in a Pet Store. I never received the answer I was waiting for.







I also refused to pay $1,000 for a puppy that I could not see the parents. While also thinking, how would I know these were the true parents, people do lie for a living these days. After saying bye to the little darlings, I left with a heavy heart.







Thank God this store was not near my home. 

A few months later, we were at my parents and I started talking about those puppies. Wondering if they found a home. The very next week my mom saw in the paper Maltese puppies. I again said no !!







Hubby called the lady and made an appt. for that Saturday and I continued to say no. It turned out that the lady lived 6 miles from me and had only 2 dogs that she breed with 3 babies.







They were not show dogs, just loving pets. This little one followed me all around the house..ok..he was the one. The spoiled brat that I now love to death...Puddles (with all his black points)!!


----------



## shay (Mar 20, 2005)

Lola and Lucci were christmas suprises for my daughter and I. My bf got them from someone he found out of the paper. (he did not know about breaders and they came with their papers so he got them........lol) And thank god he did.....they are our new babies and the "brother" and "sister" my daughter always wanted!


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shay_@Apr 2 2005, 12:25 AM
> *Lola and Lucci were christmas suprises for my daughter and I.  My bf got them from someone he found out of the paper. (he did not know about breaders and they came with their papers so he got them........lol)  And thank god he did.....they are our new babies and the "brother" and "sister" my daughter always wanted!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48287*


[/QUOTE]

I was in a Maltese chat room, just after I lost my first Maltese, and one of my friends in the room said that she had a maltese in Winter Haven Fl that I could have. Well the first chance I had I went to Winter Haven. The person that had him was using him in shows, but he was not really show quality, and I was just thrilled to get a maltese. There were several malteses at the house where I picked him up. Buddy took one look at me and ran right up to me, and to tell the truth I almost started started crying when I held him. That was about 5 years ago and Buddy has been the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

We got Chanel our oldest from a nice rich lady who was just doing it as a hobby to make extra money for her daughter with her personal girl. We got Chanel for $900 from a lady who lived in the holywood hills and didn't work. 

We fell into the trap with Gucci that if we paid more we would get a smaller dog. 

Gucci we got from a breeder who said she was selling them for her aunt? she lied about tearstains, her size, her parents, her papers, and we paid $1800 for her. 

We learned our lesson. Of course the little wildchild is our baby no matter what though.









But all in all it's left us confused as to where to go for our next maltese? We ask every maltese owner we talk to. :T


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's our story -

A little history ~
My husband and I are serious dog lovers and have always had dogs in our lives -before and after marriage. The only small dog we ever owned was a beagle that we had terrible/horrible experiences with. Even so I had been asking for a small dog for a long time. I kept telling my husband I wanted a dog I could take places with me - a real companion. (We never did things like this with our bigger current dog. In fact she has become my father-in-law's dog since they're inseperable.) My husband kept coming up with excuses why I didn't want a little dog.









2004 came with many many changes that I won't go into. Then in the Spring I severely broken my ankle and had surgery for pins and plates, etc. I was enduring a long and uncomfortable recovery and was climbing the walls. I called my husband crying one day and told him I needed "something" and I really really wanted to get a dog. I promised him that if it didn't work out I would find her a good home. I also told him that life was too short not to have something you really want in your heart. He agreed.

I went to puppyfind and found and narrowed it down to 2 breeders that I was happy with. I had started doing research and knew not to go to a pet store, but didn't really know how to find a show breeder - especially with my very limited mobility at the time. I knew they were hobby breeders but I didn't care. Being my first maltese I was reluctant to pay over 1500.00

I finally picked one breeder over the other and have never looked back. Chloe is the light of my life. My vet is very satisfied with her state of health and all around she is just wonderful. Okay I admit I have one problem with her - *she's spoiled* and it seems to get worse with every passing day.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

My name is Jami and my little one is named Lacey. She came to me from a breeder in Pennsylvania. Took me a little over 9 months to find her. I had two dogs before I got Lacey... a black lab and a cocker spaniel. Both dried within a short period of time. My black lab was with me for 16 years which I have been told is a very long time for a black lab. He came from a backyard breeder...I didn't know any better but he was the best dog anyone could ask for. He was my son's "brother". They both grew up together. My cocker spaniel, Rocky, came from a very experienced show breeder. He was just beautiful. He died when he was 8 and we still don't know why. I was very sad after I lost both of my babies. Took me only 6 months to know that I wanted another little one and this time I wanted one for me. Both of my children are grown and away from home so this dog was going to be truly for me. Lacey is the love of my love. I have people who think I am crazy for the way I feel about her but we all here know what I am talking about. When I am at work I think about her and call home to my husband to see how she is...he works from home. He also has fallen in love with her. I told him if we ever separate we would have a custody battle on our hands and he told me "no we won't, the hole in backyard will be for you." LOL
I am very thankful I found this site with ALL of you wonderful people with all of your wonderful knowledge and helpful support. Thank you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am one of the "torn" Malt lovers, I advocate buying from reputable breeders but I also advocate saving those less fortunate, I bought Sampson from a "backyard" breeder years ago, he was the only survivor of 3 (i think it was), he has been completely healthy other than alergies and they have subsided since we moved from an apartment to a house, may have been what they treated the grass with

a "backyard" breeder has its ups and downs, some know what they are doing, some dont, when i bought Sampson I didnt know the difference, I didnt do alot of research, he was somewhat of an "impulse" buy, luckily the person i bought from was smarter than I and educated me on my initial visit, me and my son were there and all 3 of us "bonded"

I learned alot from the web before my next Malt and was determined my next would be bought with more thought and Sampson was, I gave way to traditional thoughts and went again with a "backyard" breeder, the same one I bought Sampson from, 3 years later Maggies was part of her next litter, this time, me, my son and my wife visited her and Maggie sprang from her crate, licking us, jumping on us, attacking our shoestrings, Maggie isnt a direct sister but a close realitive of Sampson and they get along great, both very healthy, both from the same "backyard" breeder and both a member of our family

I'm just saying, there is right and wrong and there is "gut", trust what is natural to you


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 1 2005, 07:54 PM
> *I do not know the background on either  Digby or Casper, but do I care? No, they could have 3 eyes, an ear in middle of their forehead, 6 legs, or whatever, we would not love them any less - they are truly our little gifts from heaven
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

All three of my dogs (bichon and 2 maltese) came from breeders who show and only sell the dogs that have some fault that will make them less than desirable in the show ring. I like breeders who raise the dogs in the home and have a very limited number of litters each year.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Apr 2 2005, 06:22 PM
> *I'm just saying, there is right and wrong and there is "gut", trust what is natural to you
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Very good point, Joe!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got Brinkley from...I would call her a "hobby breeder".







She is not in the category of backyard breeders-her pups are raised underfoot. She takes wonderful care of her babies and knows a lot about the breed. But she doesn't show, nor do I THINK there are any champions in her bloodlines...(I don't know that I asked that, because I really didn't care.) I found her online through breeders.net. She had a website posted there. Her prices were within my budget. She was very patient with all my questions, answered all of my emails, sent me pictures, seemed very honest, yet down to earth. It was one of those "gut" things-it felt right, I liked her, and I went for it! She was also willing to keep him until we were able to pick him up after vacation. She drove to meet us so we wouldn't have to go so far out of our way in the opposite direction before heading back to Tennessee. 

We still keep in touch by email to this day, we send pictures back and forth all the time. If I can work it out, I would love to get a female from her down the road sometime. Brinkley has been a WONDERFUL dog, and so far he has been very healthy.







I am very pleased with my decision and would have done it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We got Miko from a backyard breeder although we asked so few questions that its possible we were wrong about him. As I mentioned on other thread, he has 2 luxating patellas. I attributed this to the backyard breeder of course, but the vets we have seen (including the orthopedic surgeon) insist that this occurs from any breeder (including very reputable breeders) and is due to inbreeding which allows recessive traits to show up.

On another forum, there is a poster who obtained their dog from a very reputable breeder who definitely shows. This dog is 10 lbs at 1 yrs of age, has luxating patellas and what looks from picture not to be a great coat. I think this dog also has some dominance behavior issues and separation anxiety. This isn't at all to say that you shouldn't go to a show breeder but I just have trouble understanding how this can happen.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my mom's malt is from a petstore in korea (i didnt know anything back then)

and my jongee is from a show breeder in CA


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My new boy (not the one in the picture) came to me from Italy. His father had a nice career here in the US, then went to Europe to compete and get championships in a number of countries there. His maternal grandfather did the same thing. His mother has some of the top European lines in her dam's side, so I feel very fortunate to have so much to work with in him. The breeder I got him from has some of the top dogs. She has some of her dogs showing in Europe, Canada, and the US now. Some of my pup's other older brothers and sisters are showing in a number of countries. It has really been interesting getting to know these people. I must tell you though that the first international call didn't go through, and instead of dialing their international code, it went in as 911, and the police showed up here thinking I had an emergency. By the time they arrived, I was on the phone with the people whose daughter speaks English. Here I am trying to carry on a conversation which is being translated and deal with the police at the same time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LucyLou,
Hahahaha. What a story. Would love to see photos of the international boy!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Lucy Lou,
I would love to see the pedigree for your new baby! We could all learn about the international lines and their looks. I have seen some beautiful brazalian maltese as well. My new girl (hopefully - we are watching her bite - she is only 4.5 months) has some brazalian maltese farther back but she is mostly Marcris and Richielieu. I am very excited and can't wait!

I have also been very impressed by some European maltese I have seen. They appear to be more sturdy than the ones we have in North America. A friend of mine obtained a beautiful boy from european lines too! 

Charmaine


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

CharmyPoo and Lucy Lou have you ever heard of Sunncrest? I'd be interested in your opinions.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 3 2005, 09:18 AM
> *CharmyPoo and Lucy Lou have you ever heard of Sunncrest?  I'd be interested in your opinions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48522*


[/QUOTE]

Some beautiful dogs have been produced from Sunncrest. If you have one from there, you are lucky.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 3 2005, 02:59 AM
> *Hi Lucy Lou,
> I would love to see the pedigree for your new baby!  We could all learn about the international lines and their looks.  I have seen some beautiful brazalian maltese as well.  My new girl (hopefully - we are watching her bite - she is only 4.5 months) has some brazalian maltese farther back but she is mostly Marcris and Richielieu.  I am very excited and can't wait!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Since you mentioned Richielieu, I would suspect you have White Field in your line. Am I right? If so, way to go








My boy is actually 3/4 American lines and 1/4 European. I'm also doing a breeding with another boy from there who has the Super Supers line in him. If you want to really see some beautiful dogs, go to their site. Since I'm in the infancy of my breeding/show career, I assesed what I needed to work on next, and I found it with these dogs. 

While we are on the topic of international lines, I would like to issue a word of caution to those who might be looking in that direction. You really need to do your homework here. There is more than one from South America advertising dogs for show that are actually from puppy mills. They have obtained some dogs with nice lines, then just made them into puppy makers, with no regard for showing--just like the unethical breeders do here. I know some of these work out of the Florida area. In one situaiton, the "lucky buyer" even gets to pay airfare for the owner to bring the dog to Florida. Actually, she comes to visit her friend who is her puppy broker who has a large number of dogs on Puppyfind. It is suspected that one gets to buy the ticket for the owner to bring in the dog while some actually just come in cargo. There is also another woman in Alabama who has become involved with these people. If you suspect you are dealing with someone of this nature, email me privately, and I'll tell you if it is the same group.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I got Bailey & Kirbie from a local lady who breed on a small scale only a couple litters a year(She has now since retired her two Mommas) They were raised in home with lots of love and attention.She was very carefull about breeding and had a alot of knowledge about the breed.I was very lucky to find her she didnt advertise,my Vet. told me about her.
All of you know Lamby's story.I didnt ask Robyn at the time because it didnt matter to me and still doesnt(But because of this thread it has me interrested now)If she knows any of the background on where Lamby came from intiually.Be cause I would like to know in advance if I have any problems to look for with her. But she seems to be in excellant health and my Vet. said everything with her looks great! So Im going to ask her about it and will let you now if WE know anything.
All I do know is they are all three the great LOVES OF MT LIFE,right after my Skinkids of course!!




























Oh and hubby is in there somewhere LOL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo came to me from a BYB. I knew enough to not to buy from a pet store, but I wasn't educated on what made a good breeder or how to find one. She was a friend of my very good friend's mother. She let him go at 8 weeks







and I was stupid enough to take him. He never had any problems (knock on wood) at that young age. After I got him home, that's when the education began. I started out on that other site, and felt so stupid by all the comments people made to other people who had the same questions as I did. Then I happened apon this site, and REALLY got EDUCATED. People were welcoming, and all my questions were answered (even if *I* didn't ask them). I just wanted to thank you guys again for all your help and support!

-c


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 3 2005, 09:18 AM
> *CharmyPoo and Lucy Lou have you ever heard of Sunncrest?  I'd be interested in your opinions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48522*


[/QUOTE]

They have beautiful Maltese. Another thing is she is one of the only breeders that do OFA certificatoins on her Maltese. A thing I think more breeders should do


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 3 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Since you mentioned Richielieu, I would suspect you have White Field in your line.  Am I right?  If so, way to go
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Rouquinho is in her pedigree so I do suspect my girl will be on the slightly larger side. She does have a inbreeding coefficient of 13% so she is tight but Sparkle is even tighter at 18%. I am just very excited and can't wait to have her home. A while back, I was consisdering a girl with Marcris, Chrisman and Richileu lines but I passed on her. I am still kicking myself for the decisions because she is grogeous! I heard she had 2 majors her first weekend out. Boo.



> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 3 2005, 11:07 AM
> *While we are on the topic of international lines, I would like to issue a word of caution to those who might be looking in that direction.*


Oh yes! I have come across them too. Their Maltese sure are nice but it is a shame what they are doing and the prices they charge. I must say though that the Maltese they had have produced very nicely in the pass.

I just looked up Supers Supers and what special maltese they have. I have never heard of them before but I have seen the photos!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Nannys puppies
I purchased three of my girls from a breeder that breeds only Maltese. I was very please with them an his prices was something in my budget . His kennel was very very clean. I later purchased four more of my dogs from a person that was very dishonest an I paid show prices an got lesser quality then I already had. I have gotten wiser an know more now an will walk away if I see any clues that breeders are just in it for the money. I know there is good breeders out there but one just has to do there home work before purchasing a high dollar maltese. I love all 11 of my fur kidz that lives with me would not trade them for nothing. NO health proublems so far. Wonderful personalities all get along great I also own one Pom she loves all the malts as well. If I could own all the maltese in the world I would I love this breed with all my heart. They are my life. My kids human kids I tells me that my fur kidz comes before my hubby or them LOL sometimes they do. We have eight that sleeps with us at night each one has there own spot. I know where each one is suppose to be to. I love my maltese.

Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Apr 3 2005, 01:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have beautiful Maltese. Another thing is she is one of the only breeders that do OFA certificatoins on her Maltese. A thing I think more breeders should do








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48570
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are Supers Supers and Sunncrest American breeders or European?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 3 2005, 02:31 PM
> *Are Supers Supers and Sunncrest American breeders or European?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48585*


[/QUOTE]

Supers Supers is from Belgium. I believe Sunncrest is now in the US (Minnesota)?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Charmypoo,
Just checking to see if the pedigrees came through OK. I sent them to the email listed in your information.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 2 2005, 07:35 PM
> *I got Brinkley from...I would call her a "hobby breeder".
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would say Tini also came from a "hobby breeder". She takes such good care of her babies, and I would go back to her in an instant. I also found her online, and spoke with her a number of times. I also spoke with her vet twice. If I had any uncertainties (which I didn't), he would have put them to rest. He spoke so highly of her. My cousin just bought Tini's 1/2 sister (same mom, different dad). She knew so much about the breed, and genuinly loved all of the puppies. 

I grew up with Muffin, our shih tzu. She was the cutest little thing (she was only 7lbs), and so lady-like. She died when I was a junior in college I didn't think I would ever have a dog again because I was so sad. I was the only one who wasn't there when she died







It just broke my heart... she was almost 15. When I graduated college I had to move home for a couple of months because I didn't have a "post-grad" job... well I decided I wanted a buddy. My Mom had actually called a shih-tzu breeder and made an appointment for my mom, sister and I to go look. My mom left her purse in the car so she wouldn't buy one. WELL... that didn't stop me, because I had my purse with me!







So I brought home Louie!







I just loved this dog, and there was no way I was going to leave him there. We went to my aunts and her and my cousin fell in love with him, so we turned around and went and got another one for them!







(I know, sounds slightly impulsive, but they are the best dogs!)

Well, when I moved out a few months later, my parents wouldn't let Louie come with me. I could take him whenever I wanted, but he did become the "family dog." I 'accepted' it.. (kind of). Well after a few months of being dogless I started to look for a shih-tzu. I was looking on websites, and I saw a maltese/shih-tzu mix, and I just fell in love with the Maltese! So I did ton's of research on the breed and decided to step "out of the box" and a few months later I got Tini--  She's my little princess!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread was such a good idea! With so many new members it's nice to get a synopsis on their furbabies.

Pico was a gift to my granddaughter (10 at the time) from her aunt who bred her female just to get a few more puppies for herself and family. There were 2 boys and 1 girl, my granddaughter got one boy and her aunt kept the other boy and the girl. I guess she qualifies as a backyard breeder although Cannoli and Pizzelle have been spayed and I think Pistacio was neutered as well. Pizzelle is deaf, Pico has MVD and Pistacio is very small at 2 1/2 lbs (4 years old) So, this was not a good breeding at all. Cannoli (mom) now has allergies and is on steroids and her weight as just ballooned. IT's very sad.

After 1 month with Pico, my granddaughter and her family realized that they had just too busy a lifestyle (granddaughter in competitive swimming, son is diabetic and both parents work) to properly train and care for a puppy so on a weekend visit to them I drove home with Pico in the front seat in his crate.

The rest is happy history....my husband and I love this little guy like crazy. He's at the groomers now and I can't wait to go pick him up, I miss him so much.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got Lexi last April. I thought I had done enough research and found a good breeder. I knew to stay away from Pet Shops. I had this picture in my mind of what I thought a puppy mill was. I thought they were this huge operation. I knew the breeder that I got lexi from had a lot of dogs but I didn't think she was a puppy mill. Since then I've learned a lot and have discovered that yes Lexi's breeder was technically a puppy mill. Oh, well live and learn.

Lexi is now 14 months old. It is hard to remember life before her.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 4 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Charmypoo,
> Just checking to see if the pedigrees came through OK.  I sent them to the email listed in your information.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48746*


[/QUOTE]

I did get your email! Very nice puppy and I love the parents...gorgeous! Did you get my reply back? I wrote to you with my thoughts.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny's breeder was also a Hobby breeder. She was kind of an older lady, and had been breeding dogs (first yorkies now maltese) for over 40 years, she is an expert weaner. She used to show but now just keeps 2-3 litters a year. Her prices were reasonable ($1,500) and she says Brit'ny has CH. bloodlines but I never even got her AKC papers done because I really didn't care about that, I just knew I had a beautiful and healthy baby.

I have been very blessed!


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 2 2005, 07:35 PM
> *I got Brinkley from...I would call her a "hobby breeder".
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Tlunn, i just wanted to say THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! I was reading your post, and honestly thought to myself for a minute that you mustve found MY breeder! I even found her on the same site!!!! But mine lives in KY and yours is from TN? But, I feel so much better reading that someone came out on top, from the same situation I am heading into. I feel sometimes as though some people (mostly from the 'other site') are disappointed in me for going this route, but I have the same reasons as you. So, I just wanted to say thanks!







treasures_cherished


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished+Apr 27 2005, 03:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tlunn, i just wanted to say THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! I was reading your post, and honestly thought to myself for a minute that you mustve found MY breeder! I even found her on the same site!!!! But mine lives in KY and yours is from TN? But, I feel so much better reading that someone came out on top, from the same situation I am heading into. I feel sometimes as though some people (mostly from the 'other site') are disappointed in me for going this route, but I have the same reasons as you. So, I just wanted to say thanks!







treasures_cherished
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57118
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually, mine is from Oklahoma....  My family lives there, and I picked Brink up after visiting them last summer. I searched high and low for a breeder that I could afford and felt comfortable with...there were SEVERAL that after talking to them on the phone-I immediately marked them off my list! For example, one told me that she wanted the babies gone at 8 weeks because the mommma dog quit cleaning up after them (their waste) at that time and she couldn't clean up after all those puppies.







I very politely said "Thank you!"







and hung up! Now I wish I had given her a piece of my mind! :lol: 

Anyway, we all have to do what feels right for us, regardless of what others think!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

My daughter received Paris as a Christmas gift from a friend. She came from a "hobby breeder" here where we live. I knew nothing about the Maltese breed but have learned so much from all of you wonderful people here on this forum. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! Anyway, Paris is registered but as many have stated before me, that doesn't matter to me. She is the light of my life and also my shadow!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought Baby Gizmo for $75.00 through a friend that knew someone that had these Shih Tzu puppies. Before I went to even look at these puppies I researched on the internet about them. My husband was sort of against a puppy being in the house because no one would be home during the day. I assured him that I would come home during lunch to take care of him and after my lunch he came home from work shortly. Baby Gizmo is only left alone for 4 hours 4 days a week.

Baby Gizmo was 4 1/2 months old when I got him. I went to decide which one I wanted or if I even wanted one. Let me tell you they all made your heart just melt. The lady told me that the mom and dad were Shih Tzu and I took her word for it even though I noticed the mother looked a little different than the father. The mother was solid white and didn't look anything like Shih Tzu. The lady told me that they were solid white Shih Tzu which were very rare. I am illeterate when it comes to breeds of dogs.

Baby Gizmo was the smallest one in the litter and I just fell in love with him. He was the only one that would even come near me and when I picked him up he just started licking all over my hand. He snuggled right up to me and went to sleep. I spent about an hour trying to get the lady to let me have him. She told me that another one of her friends wanted him and hadn't come to get him yet and she didn't know when she would. I gave her $25.00 extra to get him. This lady ripped me and other people off. Just read on to what happens next!

A few days later I took him to the vet to get shots and wormed because the lady hadn't done this yet. She told me if she did this the pup would be around $300.00. The vet was very angry when I told him about this. He told me that Gizmo looked like a Maltese. So of course I research them on the net and low and behold there was my baby. My baby is mixed with Shih Tzu and Maltese, but looks like a maltese.
He was so flea infested because she kept them outside in a kennel. The vet told me that he was a sick little puppy and if I hadn't got him there when I did he would have died within a couple of weeks. He was ate up with fleas, worms and had a hernia. I was very angry and I went back to the woman and told her that she needed to take the puppies to the vet and have them checked out. I found out later that she hadn't done it and I reported her to the humane society. There had been several complaints about this woman by other people who bought the puppies. When they went to investigate the puppies were gone and then realize that the grown dogs she had weren't very healthy and she couldn't produce shot records for them. She told them that she gave the dogs their shots herself, which in our state the humane society doesn't reconize unless it is done through a veternarian clinic. They took the 4 grown dogs and fixed them and gave them all their shots. And now they are in very loving homes.








I am very glad that I did this so that the mother's and father's have a fair chance at a happy life. This lady is not allowed to have another dog because of this, Yeah!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

My husband and I decided it was time for a puppy, we have always had dogs (our babies) and for many years we had three larger breed dogs at the same time. Then as time went on(around 15 years) we had to begin to say goodbye, our oldest was the first and within two years we also said goodbye to the middle one. We still have our Dalmation who used to be the baby of the house







I have a back problem and going through the whole training , walking etc. of another large dog just wouldn't work for me and I really have always wanted a tiny little baby. So we decided we wanted a Maltese and did a bit of research about them, but not enough...at the time. We found an ad in our local paper for a maltese puppy, called them and went to see the puppy. He was so cute, and his Mom and Dad we both there....yes..... a backyard/hobby breeder. Anyway we asked a lot of questions and the puppy was 12 weeks at the time and all his sibblings had already gone to other homes. We mentioned that we had read they shouldn't be placed until they were at least 12 weeks old and the owners said 10 weeks was fine. I became concerned, but the little guy stole my heart and we decided to leave a small deposit and go home and think about it overnight. I really fell for him. so we called and said we would pick him up the next day. Well, the next day my husband got a call from the woman and she was crying and said that her Son (who was 10) just couldn't part with the puppy and she was returning our check. I was so upset, but more determined than ever to find out all I could about Maltese and how to go about finding one. I now knew not to go to a backyard breeder etc. and what to look for and questions to ask. I called a local breeder who is also an AKC Judge and explained I found her name on the AMA site for our state and while she didn't have any puppies at the time, she was more than happy to talk with me and my husband and give us a ton of info that has really been very helpful. I then went to the AKC site and looked up Maltese breeder referals, which brought us to a local kennel club who gave us the name of a breeder about an hour and a half from our house. We called and she had an 11 week old puppy







well off we went to pay her a visit. She has a house and raises both Yorkies and Maltese, under foot in the house, as well as shows both breeds, which have won ribbons at local shows. The father (of the puppy) who lives in Maine has also won at local shows. We met the Mommy and puppy and when my husband picked up the puppy, Mommy was not all to over joyed about it, so I picked her up and let her know her baby was in good hands. The puppy took to my husband very well and Mommy began to lick me, so all was well in the world







After all the back and forth questions etc. we wanted our baby







so that was that... we went home and waited for him to grow up a bit longer before we brought him home and prepared the house for his arrival. It seemed like a life time, but once we got him home it was like he had always been here







He is our most precious gift and we love him dearly







His Mommy and Daddy were both within the Maltese standard for size, but he seems to be turning out to be a very littleman. He is almost 5 months old and has been maintaining a steady lower weight, which our Vet feels is going to be his norm. He has all his black points and for the most part a silky coat...the hair around his bottom is a bit more like cotton texture and he has lemon coloring on his ears. He is an absolute joy and like the name of this site he is a truley Spoiled Maltese







So in the end I know that things do happen for a reason and we have our Littleman to prove it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby Gizmo_@Apr 29 2005, 08:10 AM
> *I bought Baby Gizmo for $75.00 through a friend that knew someone that had these Shih Tzu puppies.
> A few days later I took him to the vet to get shots and wormed because the lady ........
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are my hero!! Way to go! What a wonderful thing you did to save all those dogs and any future dogs this woman would have owned...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Apr 29 2005, 09:20 AM
> *My husband and I decided it was time for a puppy, we have always had dogs (our babies) and for many years we had three larger breed dogs at the same time. Then as time went on(around 15 years) we had to begin to say goodbye,  our oldest was the first  and within two years we also said goodbye to the middle one. We still have our Dalmation who used to be the baby of the house ........  He is an absolute joy and like the name of this site he is a truley Spoiled Maltese
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I loved your story! Yes, I agree that things happen for a reason... isn't it your good luck that the first situation didn't work out. It was meant to be for you to have your Littleman.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 29 2005, 10:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved your story! Yes, I agree that things happen for a reason... isn't it your good luck that the first situation didn't work out. It was meant to be for you to have your Littleman.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57987
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you, and yes, we really do feel lucky to have it work out as it did. He really makes our day, by just being himself and the unconditional love that he has for us. My husband can't wait to come home from work and spend time with our little guy. Indy is waiting at the door for him, sometimes I think he is going to go right through it to get to my husband  Now we have decided that we don't want to bring him to a groomer to do his hair. We know he would go crazy and we have read so many positive things about learning to do it for ourselves verses having a groomer do it, as far as them feeling safer(calmer) at home . We give him a bath once a week and trim his paws and around his face a bit already, so I have to start reading up on clippers and the how to's of grooming 101


----------

